# Blue ink spots after pressing



## skittle00 (Jun 1, 2019)

Hi there! 
I'm hoping I could get some help with a bothersome issue I have been running into. Every time I press onto a plain white shirt I get these tiny blue ink spots. I did some research and learned that I may need to use a lint roller before pressing. I did try that and I'm still getting these pesky spots. 

Not sure it matters, but I'm using an Epson 7210
Ink from Inkowl
pressing at 400 degrees for 40 seconds with medium pressure
pressing onto poly fabric

Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks so much.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

It's not ink, it is lint on the shirt.


----------



## skittle00 (Jun 1, 2019)

binki said:


> It's not ink, it is lint on the shirt.




Thank you for your response. Is a lint roller the only way to try and prevent this?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

pretty much


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

You are using a Teflon sheet... aren't you?


----------



## skittle00 (Jun 1, 2019)

TABOB said:


> You are using a Teflon sheet... aren't you?


Hi there, 
Yes, I'm using a Teflon sheet.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

skittle00 said:


> Hi there,
> Yes, I'm using a Teflon sheet.


Well... Don't do it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bm1jZM7LweY
The other possible cause is dust and fiber contamination from other polyester fabrics. This is where the lint roller can help a little bit.


----------



## skittle00 (Jun 1, 2019)

TABOB said:


> Well... Don't do it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bm1jZM7LweY
> The other possible cause is dust and fiber contamination from other polyester fabrics. This is where the lint roller can help a little bit.



Thank you so much! I greatly appreciate that bit of help. I just tried lint roller and used parchment paper without the Teflon...and no spots! I had no idea Teflon could be an issue.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Sublimation ink contaminated dust/fibres in the air can cause this - try your best to keep your work rooms clean and dust free, and look at air flow of where particles can be blown from/to.
also look at what equipment you have in different areas/rooms to try and minimise this.


----------

